# Attend an SVS 16-Ultra Launch Party and Win a 5.1.2 Prime Speaker System!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

On the heels of last week’s bombshell subwoofer reveals, SVS Sound is hitting the road to host a series of events with partners around the United States. The good news is that these events will give enthusiasts a chance to hear the company’s new 16-Ultra Series subwoofers and Elevation speakers in action. The _great_ news is that one lucky attendee at each event will walkaway with a ridiculously good SVS Prime 5.1.2 speaker package! 

SVS Sound’s new reference 16-Ultra series is comprised of the sealed SB16 Ultra ($1999) and ported PB16-Ultra ($2499). Both models feature a massive 16-inch driver, an unprecedented 8-inch edge wound voice coil, and four heavy toroidal ferrite magnets. This size voice coil has never been used in a consumer-grade subwoofer, and allows the amplifier to exert complete control over the driver with accurate and distortion-fee performance with pinpoint speed transients.

Driving the show is a Sledge STA-1500D amplifier that features fully discrete MOSFET output. It’s conservatively rated at 1,500 Watts of continuous power with 5,000+ Watts of peak output. That’s a massive amount of energy and both 16-Ultra subs utilize customizable DSP processing (tweakable via a new iOS/Android smartphone App) to make sure the 16-Ultra Series’ 16-inch driver delivers articulate and impactful bass at the most extreme levels of performance.










Late last month, SVS also officially launched a new compact direct radiating multi-functional speaker called “Prime Elevation.” This speaker is designed for duty on ceiling, wall, stand, and shelf applications, delivering limitless versatility for modern immersive sound demands due to its size, unique trapezoid shape, and specialized mounting plate. Utilizing a 1-in aluminum dome tweeter and a 4.5-in polypropylene cone woofer blended by SVS’s proprietary SoundMatch crossover, Prime Elevation delivers balanced sound across 55Hz to 25KHz (+/- 3dB).

SVS’s rollout events will feature its new 16-Ultra Series subwoofers and immersive sound demos utilizing Prime Elevation speakers. Gary Yacoubian (president, SVS) will also be in attendance, sharing his knowledge about home theater and delivering what is sure to be a thunderous demo experience. As referenced above, one lucky attendee at each event will win an SVS Prime 5.1.2 speaker package that features five Prime Satellite speakers, one SV-1000 subwoofer, and two Prime Elevation speakers! In addition, SVS says that it will giveaway Soundpath Speaker Cables, Subwoofer Isolation Systems, t-shirts, and other audio accessories. Obviously, these are must attend events for the true home theater enthusiast and it's great that SVS is bringing thank you gifts to the party.










The events kick-off tomorrow at Electronics Expo in Wayne, NJ and conclude later in the month at World Wide Stereo in Montgomeryville, PA. Here’s a complete list of time, date, and locations: 

_*
October 13, 6 - 8 PM, Electronics Expo (Wayne, NJ)

October 18, 6 – 8 PM, Listen Up (Denver, CO)

October 19, 6 - 8 PM, ListenUp (Boulder, CO)

October 20, 6 - 8 PM, ListenUp (Colorado Springs, CO)

October 25, 6 - 8 PM, IQ Home Entertainment (Fairfax, VA)

October 26, 6 - 8 PM, World Wide Stereo (Ardmore, PA)

October 27, 6 - 8 PM, World Wide Stereo (Montgomeryville, PA)
*_
For more information or to RSVP for one of the above events, click *here*.

_Image Credits: SVS Sound_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, none even close to T-Town. Boo Hoooo!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nothing in FL... you need to hop on a plane and head north!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

You would think there would be something around Los Angeles, nothing.

I would be happy to drive three hours to get to L.A. But it is not worth a flight, hotel, car rental, etc., etc. to get to where they will be.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JimShaw said:


> You would think there would be something around Los Angeles, nothing.
> 
> I would be happy to drive three hours to get to L.A. But it is not worth a flight, hotel, car rental, etc., etc. to get to where they will be.


At that point, probably worth just committing to your own private in-home demo! ;-)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha!.......demo.....lishun!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

